# Poling buddies in the Lowcountry?



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm down anytime. I'm getting married next saturday and plan on getting a skiff withing the following couple of weeks. It's been 14 months since i've had a boat and been able to fish as often as I want.


----------



## JappyFish (Mar 1, 2014)

I fish every other weekend and the flood before or after work when I can. I keep my B2 on JI. Usually I fish with one other buddy, but if you want to get up just PM me.


----------



## THTSARUMR (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm in Beaufort. Hit me up.


----------



## bjtripp83 (Aug 10, 2015)

new to beaufort, only have a canoe right now. trying to figure out spots. happy to meet up w/ you drill sergeant or whoever i know some good spots in chas. will have to wait til may though booked up thru april


----------

